# (Vzw) 4G toggle?



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a way to turn LTE off on the stock non rooted GS3? I can turn data off, but I can't find a way to use 3G exclusively. I'm sure if I rooted it there would be options, but this is a work phone and bc of the former status of the bootloader and the possibilities of bricking the device I haven't been able to root it. 
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

Go to Play Store and download Phone Info app. Open it and select Device information. Under there you will see Set Preferred Network Type. For 4G you want LTE/CDMA/EvDo. When you want to use 3G only, set it to CDMA auto (PRL).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

k0admunk33 said:


> Go to Play Store and download Phone Info app. Open it and select Device information. Under there you will see Set Preferred Network Type. For 4G you want LTE/CDMA/EvDo. When you want to use 3G only, set it to CDMA auto (PRL).
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Thanks bro. That finally did the trick.


----------

